# Half demon pregnancy



## Anberith (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm writing a paranormal fantasy story and I have a small problem as the birthday and conception day have to be the same. Would it be completely crazy if the pregnancy of a half demon -half human baby took 12 months instead of the normal nine.


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 20, 2012)

We're talking about something totally fictional so you can make it be whatever you want to be.  Pregnancy can be 12 months or 6 hours if you want.  Go nuts!


----------



## Feo Takahari (Dec 20, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> We're talking about something totally fictional so you can make it be whatever you want to be.  Pregnancy can be 12 months or 6 hours if you want.  Go nuts!



I dunno about six hours--plenty of people hooted and laughed at the magical month-long pregnancy in _Chronicles of Blood and Stone_--but twelve months doesn't sound completely outside the realm of possibility for an intelligent mammal.

Alternate possibility: is there a reason demon babies need to be born at all, or can they come into existence by some other means?


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 20, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> I dunno about six hours--plenty of people hooted and laughed at the magical month-long pregnancy in _Chronicles of Blood and Stone_


I would guess that a short pregnancy would have to have a devastating possibly fatal affect on the woman given that the usual process takes 9 months.
With a demon on-board you could have a magically accelerates/support gestation, but I still think that it would traumatic for the mother.


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 20, 2012)

Like they say, the "crazy" part is rushing the pregnancy, since that would leave more consequences to wave away with "it's magic" (or "yeah it's messy!"). Slowing it down to an extra three months sounds much more organic.


----------



## Xaysai (Dec 20, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> I would guess that a short pregnancy would have to have a devastating possibly fatal affect on the woman given that the usual process takes 9 months.
> With a demon on-board you could have a magically accelerates/support gestation, but I still think that it would traumatic for the mother.



If the mother isn't going to remain a main character in your story, I think you should do like a 3 month pregnancy that radically ages her during the 3 months as the demon baby consumes her vitality in order to grow and expedite it's growing in such a short term pregnancy.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 20, 2012)

I think a longer pregnancy is a better bet than a shorter one. The only way you could have a shorter pregnancy (and not get laughed at) is if the demons have short lifespans - generally, the longer the pregnancy, the longer the lifespan and vice versa.

Additional side effect are not a bad idea.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think a 12-month pregnancy is all that un-feasible. Tolkien's elves have the same thing; their concept of a birthday is a "begetting-day", meaning the day they were conceived, which is around the day they were born anyway.

One thing I don't think you've mentioned is the nature of the baby's parentage. Is the demon half from the father or the mother?



> The only way you could have a shorter pregnancy (and not get laughed at) is if the demons have short lifespans - generally, the longer the pregnancy, the longer the lifespan and vice versa.



That's one of the things that really, really irked me about Breaking Dawn. If anything, I think vampires should have much longer gestation periods than humans, or else not be able to conceive at all.


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 20, 2012)

Just my two cents: I think as long as the demon's physiology is similar to that of humans (no horns/claws, breathing/exuding fire etc) than any womb will do. Generally a woman's body will restrict the size of the baby so even if a demon is massively huge, an average size woman would simply have a large a baby as her body will allow and the rest of the growth happens during childhood.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Dec 21, 2012)

Should have thought of this earlier, but: is the mother around other humans who don't know what's going on? A normal human baby may experience health issues if not born after about 42 weeks, so those around the mother may insist on induced labor.


----------



## H. Y. Hill (Jan 2, 2013)

Does it have to be a normal, human-style pregnancy? We are talking a hybrid, demon-human baby. This is how I would do it:

Since the baby has to be born the same day it was conceived, I'd go for the 12 months (at least, or maybe 24 months or 36 months, depends on the needs of your story and how you want to portray it to the reader). But since it's a half-demon baby, add some abnormalities. Maybe her cravings are unusual (like eating meat straight from the animal just after it got killed, or drinking sour milk). Her mood swings could be more violent (at times she is possessed by the half-demon within her). Or maybe, every seven days, her body produces some sticky, rubbery goo that traps her in a cocoon for one day.

Essentially, if you want to make a 12 month pregnancy, go for it. But it needs to be justified, i.e. a different sort of pregnancy. Also, she was impregnated by a demon. Leverage on that. But also, keep in mind how people around her are going to react.


----------



## demonic (Oct 28, 2016)

*i am half demon*



Feo Takahari said:


> Should have thought of this earlier, but: is the mother around other humans who don't know what's going on? A normal human baby may experience health issues if not born after about 42 weeks, so those around the mother may insist on induced labor.



  Iam half demon I am also impregnated with a half demon baby:balanced:


----------

